# Out Back



## velvet'smom (Oct 12, 2003)

This Velvet a pigeon that came to us 8 years ago or so. He's checking out the flower pots in the back yard.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats an impressive color for a visitor


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful pij!


----------

